# chesapeake hot ditch



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

Fished the hot ditch from a kayak starting 6am Sunday morning. No fish caught. We fished the ditch area and the cove off of Deep Creek. 

We did see some guys from shore of the cove catch 2 fish that looked to both be 18'-24'. I could not tell but they looked like trout or puppy drum. I think it is probably a long walk through the woods from Chesapeake Yachts to get there. It looked like the guys on the beach had parked outside a blocked off gravel road right before the marina entrance. There was a 'no trespassing' sign up but there were three cars in plain sight so it might be okay. The guys on the beach were using 6 rods, half with bobbers and all live minnows for bait.

There are some fish in there but I have not caught one the two times I have been.

Hope this helps someone catch a fish.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Where did you launch?

I saw those No Trespassing Signs last year when I was scouting the area and I'm too scared to break the law.


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

We launched at Chesapeake Yachts. They seem to be nice people. It's pretty far off the beaten path. They charge $5 to launch.


----------



## eamakatu (May 2, 2004)

*Cove*

Be careful in the Cove, there is a pack of dogs owned by the company that owns the land. They sneak up behind you and eat your bait. My buddy was attacked.


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

eamakatu said:


> Be careful in the Cove, there is a pack of dogs owned by the company that owns the land. They sneak up behind you and eat your bait. My buddy was attacked.


never heard of that


----------



## eamakatu (May 2, 2004)

erfisher said:


> We launched at Chesapeake Yachts. They seem to be nice people. It's pretty far off the beaten path. They charge $5 to launch.


You can always rent a storage spot for your boat, then launch your boat for free as many times as you want. It comes out less expensive in the end, even if you don't use the storage spot.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

Jaron15 said:


> never heard of that


Maybe cus it's ancient history.


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

dipnet said:


> Maybe cus it's ancient history.


ha ha i have no idea how i brought this old thread up


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

dipnet said:


> Maybe cus it's ancient history.





Jaron15 said:


> ha ha i suposse u've heard of it?


Ummm, the thread is from 2004....


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

i jus noticed


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

That area back there has been developed quite a bit in the last 4 yrs., especially after the new Moses Grandy bypass to Cedar Rd. was put in. I do still see deer there almost everytime I'm there before and after dark but no packs of dogs.

Oh yeah nice report from 4 yrs. ago, who knew that spot was 'burnt' that long ago.


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

I haven't checked this board in a while and I do and WTF? A post from me at the top that is 4 years old! Funny. Jay, I might have put a little heat on it but nothing like the Chernobyl style roasting that others have been doing lately!


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

It's all good my brother. It's still so cold that most don't go out anywhere !! The spot is one thing but you still got to go through what you or I or anyone else does and that's put your time in to learn that spot which will include some skunky trips at times. The right techniques, lures/bait and presentation, best weather, wind, tide..........it's not just the spot 

Anyway thanks for sharing. I just wish I had seen that 4 yrs. ago, maybe by now I would know the place enough to be tired of it or pi$$ed that someone was 'burning' it. 

I wonder what the boards are for sometimes because if we don't share some things it'd be hard to make a report period. I for one love this stuff because without it I'd be at home cleaning fishing gear and waiting for the water temps to get back up over 50*F.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

jay b said:


> It's all good my brother. It's still so cold that most don't go out anywhere !! The spot is one thing but you still got to go through what you or I or anyone else does and that's put your time in to learn that spot which will include some skunky trips at times. The right techniques, lures/bait and presentation, best weather, wind, tide..........it's not just the spot
> 
> Anyway thanks for sharing. I just wish I had seen that 4 yrs. ago, maybe by now I would know the place enough to be tired of it or pi$$ed that someone was 'burning' it.
> 
> I wonder what the boards are for sometimes because if we don't share some things it'd be hard to make a report period. I for one love this stuff because without it I'd be at home cleaning fishing gear and waiting for the water temps to get back up over 50*F.


could not have put it any better jay


----------

